# Does this Board Have A Virus???



## rowandaP (Jun 16, 2004)

Quite a few times after I log on here I gett this message from Norton AV

**Attempt to connect to locan computer using the Sokets de Trois v1,.  Trojan horse blocked**

                   and

**This alert is warning you about a possible remote access Trojan horse program. A Trojan horse program masquerades as a legitimate program and damages or compromises the security of your computer. 
Some Trojan horse programs perform malicious actions on the computer on which they are run, while others, such as Back Orifice, provide remote-control capabilities for hackers. 

For more information, visit www.symantec.com/avcenter***

This kinda scary.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jun 16, 2004)

wow! i hope this site doesnt have a virus!


----------



## Sweetyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Do you only get that message after viewing this website?  When else does this message come up?  I have a feeling you have a virus on your pc and it may be linked to your Temporary Internet Files folder?


----------



## rowandaP (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah, it's usually after logging in.

Should I clean out my Temp folder?


----------



## spanishteardrops (Jun 16, 2004)

*virus/trojan horse??*

I have never had an error like that before on this site but I would try to run a virus scan on you whole computer. Do you use some sort of download program like kazaa? I have found a few trojan horses/worms when I used to download. Anyways Nikos (dimopoulos) might know.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Just to inform you that there is no way for this board to have  or to transmit viruses. The reason being is that HTML is not allowed when posting or displaying the topics/posts. The only way for someone to get a virus from a website will be if the particular website has code embedded to transmit the virus (you need html to do that) and if you have Internet Explorer. This board uses the UBB Threads software which is set not to allow html in the posts. This is why if you want to post a URL you need to use a specific code word [ url ].

Running antivirus software is a good idea and highly suggested (run it daily if you can). Also spyware detection software is also advisable.

Nikos


----------



## daviine (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Nikos is so dreamy.........


----------



## pebbles (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

[ QUOTE ]
*daviine said:*
Nikos is so dreamy.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Go 'head, girl!


----------



## rowandaP (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Thanks, NIKOS


----------



## rowandaP (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Nikos, what about through links.???

I click on a rev-styler link in on a thread and got this message:

Scan type:  Realtime Protection Scan
Event:  Virus Found!
Virus name: Trojan Horse
File:  C:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2VQNYT6B\trgl14x15_1[1].gif
Location:  Quarantine
Computer:  USEEMPDHQ047
User:  
Action taken:  Clean failed : Quarantine succeeded : Access denied
Date found: Thu Jun 24 07:35:28 2004


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

The same thing happened to me when I clicked on that link.


----------



## rowandaP (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:*
The same thing happened to me when I clicked on that link. 

[/ QUOTE ]

So I'm not going crazy.  There are Trojans running around on this board.


----------



## simplycee (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Same thing happened to me when I cliked on this link.


----------



## Erica78 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Hmmm. I wonder if maybe the avatars or pictures that some people have in their sigs might be the culprit? I see that a lot of people have their images linked to different non commercial and commercial sites. I haven't found anything like that yet...possibly because I always delete my temps files before shutting down the PC. I don't think the board has any viruses...but the sites where some members are linking to might.


----------



## Bald_E_Lox (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

I had the same thing but I never assumed it came from this site. Thank you!


----------



## Chyna Red (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

What link was it?  I haven't clicked anything and I don't want to.


----------



## rowandaP (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

I'm PM'ed Nikos, but he has'nt responded yet.

This is riduclous, I did it at work and now the administrator comes to me and tells me that my computer shows the virus and ask what site I was on yesterday..

Now I got to tell his nosy *** what site I was on.


----------



## rowandaP (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

[ QUOTE ]
*Chyna Red said:*
What link was it?  I haven't clicked anything and I don't want to. 

[/ QUOTE ]

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showflat.php?Cat/0/Board/Women/Number/203047/page/6/view/collapsed/sb/5/o/all/fpart/1


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

i'm glad i'm not crazy cuz i had that same problem.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

[ QUOTE ]
*rowandaP said:*
Nikos, what about through links.???

I click on a rev-styler link in on a thread and got this message:

Scan type:  Realtime Protection Scan
Event:  Virus Found!
Virus name: Trojan Horse
File:  C:\Documents and Settings\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2VQNYT6B\trgl14x15_1[1].gif
Location:  Quarantine
Computer:  USEEMPDHQ047
User:  
Action taken:  Clean failed : Quarantine succeeded : Access denied
Date found: Thu Jun 24 07:35:28 2004 

[/ QUOTE ]
Through links it is possible only if the target website has the virus so in effect it is them and not us.

I checked the website you pointed out rowandaP and didn't see anything suspicious but then again I don't use Internet Explorer so in effect I get no viruses on my PC from there.

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

On the comment above that viruses might come from linking images to other sites.

There is a very well known technique that people that send spam use in order to track whether the email messages they sent went to live people or not (i.e. they were opened). This technique links a page under an image html tag. This allows the page to execute while the picture is loading.

For this to happen here we would need to have html enabled since it is required for this. Markup (which is what we use here) does not allow this, hence it cannot work on this board.

The pictures and links that every member puts in their signatures/avatars/posts relate to other sites. Hence as you visit those sites you should always be aware of the problems they might cause you.

What I can do very easily is disallow all the Markup and signatures and avatars. That would definitely make the board faster for everyone since you won't have to wait for pictures to load. Additionally you will be able to see hyperlinks like text which will mean that you will not be able to click to them and get a new window open.

Your choice really.

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

[ QUOTE ]
*daviine said:*
Nikos is so dreamy.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Yeah I know. And sometimes they are really nice dreams...

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

By the way I looked at the page more thoroughly and it appears that the virus came from the little triangle which is at the left of the word Home below the ad on the top right. Weird place to put virus code there....

Nikos


----------



## pebbles (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Thanks, Nikos.


----------



## lexi_24 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: virus/trojan horse??*

Can anyone recommend a good free anti-trojan program?


----------

